# Like father like daughter! Possibility of splash?



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would guess that there is a good chance that the stallion could be carrying splash. Pretty color patterns 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> I would guess that there is a good chance that the stallion could be carrying splash. Pretty color patterns
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


agreed.
Looks soooo similar.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

ooh lovely horses 
love the pattern


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say that, yes, he has splash. For me, I see such high front white on a frame horse and instantly think splash. Has he been tested for frame? I am assuming that he is, but some might argue and say that his markings are more sabino than frame. I think the markings on his neck are the clue here - they look frame not sabino.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I'm Pretty sure he was tested for frame, mom had him tested for something I know but I never saw the results. We actualy sold the filly to a girl who's going to use her for reining when she grows up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

